# cragar rims on an old goat



## tetonchef (Apr 22, 2007)

HELP! fellow goat-heads- i have a built 67' GTO that is in need of new tires. when i was a kid (in the 60's & 70's), most of the older guys that had hot rods rolled fat wide tires in the back, and smaller, skinnier tires up front. i have always loved that look. right now i have ugly 15 X 7"'s up front, and equally ugly 16 X 8's in the rear. as far as mods: out back its pretty much stock except for air-shocks. up front, i have a polygraphite front end kit w/ tubular A arms, and a larger sway bar. now while this car is definitely built for the street and i dont want to lose the "ride" ive invested a lot of $ in in the front, i would still love to be able to recreate that look that i loved as a kid. the other day, as an experiment, i pulled a 17 X 9.5 or 10" rim mounted w/ a bf goodrich radial T/A ( 255/ 50R16) off my vette, and "mock" mounted it on the goat- just for ****s and giggles. there appeared to be plenty of room (in the rear). -sorry this is getting so long, but none of the tire "experts" where i live (small town in idaho) have been able to help. anywho... through more measuring and experimenting, i have noticed that almost all the tires on my vehicles have smaller tires mounted on larger rims. (e.g.- 15" radials on 16" rims, 14" on 15" rims etc.) since the b.f. goodrich (255/50 R 16's) are brand new, i would like to be able to mount them on some 17" cragars (since cragar doesnt appear to make a 16" car rim) in the rear, and roll w/ another set of brand new tires i have sittin' around (235/60R14's) on 14 or 15" cragars up front. any help/suggestions that anyone could contribute ( i know there are alot of peeps out there w/ a lot more knowledge than i have) or "shed light" on this matter would be truely appreciated- thanx for the love, -tetonchef


----------



## judgeman6970 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Fyi*

first of all...16" tires can ONLY fit on 16" wheels.....15" tires--15" wheels...u get the point.....IMO, the largest tire that fits well on the rear of a '67 GTO would be about 11" section width(275), and 28" tall.....275/60/15" should fit, or whichever 16" or 17" tire/whl combo of same dimensions...


----------

